# A way to keep folks off your lawn



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I enjoyed this

https://www-indy100-com.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/www.indy100.com/viral/tiktok-man-people-walking-lawn-b1931459?amp=&amp_gsa=1&amp_js_v=a6&usqp=mq331AQKKAFQArABIIACAw%3D%3D#amp_tf=From%20%251%24s&aoh=16333468153736&referrer=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com&ampshare=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.indy100.com%2Fviral%2Ftiktok-man-people-walking-lawn-b1931459

https://www.tiktok.com/@tgunz81/video/7012427312734014725?is_copy_url=1&is_from_webapp=v1

I like the comment noting that some people are saying "it's just grass" but you could also argue "it's just water".


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

I sent this to my wife yesterday... 
I live in a cul de sac, not on the corner like the video. But I have one guy that insists on walking his two dogs (one is rather large) through people's yards. We have a sidewalk that goes up one side that he won't use. He'd much rather walk through everyone's lawn. Dogs like to wander and sniff, I get that. I may even allow my dog to wander a few feet into someone's yard for that magical sniff, but I pull her back to the street. This guy will wander 10-15' into every lawn he passes. If the dogs had peed on the mailbox, I even get that, but I shouldn't have a dead spot in the middle of my front lawn when I don't allow my own dog on it.
I gave him the death stare a few days. He saw me, but didn't change his path. So one day I turned on my sprinklers as he was nearing my yard, but not in it. His dogs pulled him back away from the lawn. I did this 3 days in a row and he magically has found the sidewalks.
Yea, I'll be the a******. Zeon takes forever to recover.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@cavince79

Water seems pretty harmless but also pretty effective.


----------

